# Lumintop ED20 (XM-L, 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more



## selfbuilt (Aug 19, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











Lumintop has recently come out with a new series of 2xCR123A/1x18650 lights. In this review, I will be looking at the ED20 – a "backup" model light. The light comes in both Cool White and Neutral White tint bins, and I will be testing both here.

*Specifications:* 

LED: CREE XM-L Neutral White or Cool White LED
Battery: 2 x CR123A / 1 x 18650 
Operating Voltage: 2.8 - 8.4V
Max Output /Runtime : 420 lumens / 2.5 hours
Medium Output / Runtime : 80 lumens / 10 hours
Low Output / Runtime : 10 lumens / 60 hours
Beam Distance: 230 m
Coated tempered window resists impact.
Aluminium Strike Bezel.
Slip-resistant body design
Aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard-anodized. O-ring Sealed.
High ductility steel clip (removable)
Rubber Combat Ring with anti-rolling design
Push-button tail cap switch with tail-standing design
Waterproof: IPX-8
Length : 4.72 inches (120.5mm)
Bezel Diameter : 1 inch (26mm)
Body Diameter : 1 inch (25.4mm)
Weight : 3 ounces (84.5 g)
MSRP: TBD






Packaging is fairly typical. Inside the cardboard box, you will find the light (with removable grip ring and clip), decent quality holster with closing flap, good quality wrist lanyard, spare o-rings and tailcap boot cover, and manual. 








From left to right: CR123A, Lumintop ED20, JetBeam Jet-III ST, Thrunite Neutron 2C, 4Sevens Quark 123-2, Eagletac P20C2-II, Spark SL6

All weights without batteries.

*Lumintop ED20*: Weight 84.4g, Length 121.6mm, Width (bezel) 25.2mm
*Lumintop P16X*: Weight 141.4g, Length 157.0mm, Width (bezel) 37.9mm 
*Lumintop TD-15X*: Weight 150.3g, Length 147.3mm, Width (bezel) 37.8mm
*Jet-III PRO ST* Weight 75.0g, Length 121.5mm, Width 25.0mm (bezel) 23.3mm (body)
*Spark SL6*: Weight 77.8g, Length: 125.5mm, Width (bezel) 30.9mm
*Klarus XT10*: Weight 121.3g, Length: 144.8, Width (bezel) 34.9mm

The ED20 certainly fits well into the pocketable "backup" class of 2xCR123A/1x18650 lights. Overall dimensions remind me of my old JetBeam Jet-III ST.














Anodizing is a standard flat black (presumed HA). Knurling is reasonably aggressive, and there is a lot of it on the light (i.e. grip is good, despite the cylindrical body). Removable grip ring and clip further enhance grip. Both also help as anti-roll devices

Square-cut tailcap threads are anodized for tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup: Tailstanding is good. The ED20 has lanyard attachment points in the tailcap.

Note there is no spring in the head, and the anti-polarity feature prevents flat-top 18650 cells from working in the light. :shrug:

The light tailstands stably.

*For more information on the build and interface, please scroll down to my User Interface section to see a video review.* I plan to offer these on new reviews from now on. 






The ED20 has a lightly textured OP reflector, reasonably deep for this size light. Neutral White XM-L emitter version is shown above. Emitters were well centered on my samples. 

Which brings me to the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on Hi on 1x18650 (AW Protected 2200mAh), about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). All lights are Cool White tints below, with automatic white balance on the camera to minimize minor tint differences. 





























































The ED20 has a general beam pattern, without a large amount of throw.

*User Interface*

The ED20 has a simple interface. Soft-press and hold the switch for momentary mode, full-press and release (i.e. click) for locked-on constant output.

To change the constant output mode, with the head fully tightened, soft-press and release the switch while on (or click off/on quickly). Light advances through the repeating sequence Lo > Med > Hi. If you leave it off longer than a few seconds, my samples defaulted back to Lo. But Lumintop informs me the shipping versions will have memory to retain the last setting used. I have no information about specific memory timings.

UPDATE: There is a strobe mode, accessed by simply loosening the head. This triggers the max output fast strobe. Tightening the head returns to constant output modes.

Something new I'm trying out - please see my video review below for more information on build and user interface:



Although recorded in 720p, YouTube has reduced the video to 480p max, 360p default. Once the video is running, you can click on the 360p icon in the lower right-hand corner, and select the higher 480p option. 

*PWM/Strobe*






The ED20 uses PWM only for its lowest mode only, measured a frequency of 800 Hz.






Thed ED20 strobe is a fairly typical fast 9.6 Hz.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*

Note: Unless specified otherwise, all lights refer to Cool White versions. Neutral white is noted where appropriate.
















Initial max output is reasonable for a XM-L light, and comparable to other general purpose lights in this category. Throw is definitely toward the low end of this class, but entirely consistent with other lights of similar size.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

Note: Unless specified otherwise, all runtimes refer to the Cool White version.
























Like a number of lights in this class, the ED20 steps down in max output after 5 mins runtime. Overall output/runtime efficiency seems excellent, across all batteries. Although I don’t have tint output bin information, the Neutral White version was ~10% lower output than the Cool White version, with comparable runtime, in my testing.

*Potential Issues*

High capacity flat-top 18650 will not work in the light, due to the reverse polarity feature.

Basic model clip-on style belt clip included

*Preliminary Observations*

I have a fondness for compact 1x18650-sized lights, given the good returns you get in output and battery life for the size. While typically not great throwers, they make good general purpose lights (e.g. walking at night, etc.), that can still be easily stashed in a jacket pocket. For these reasons, they may also be considered as emergency or backup lights, as the new ED20 bills itself.

The overall build is slim-lined with good ergonomics (i.e. decent knurling for grip, extra grip ring and clip). That said, the build is fairly basic with no real “bling”.  Despite the tailstanding ability, I still found the forward clicky switch easy to access by thumb or index finger (although it may be difficult with gloves on). 

Overall efficiency is excellent on the light, with a good balance of output levels. Lumintop specs seem slightly conservative in its output specs, but quite believable for runtime (note I use the older 2200mAh 18650 cells in my testing). :thumbsup: 

The step-down feature at 5 mins on Hi is a reasonable precaution, and one that I’m starting to see on a lot of new lights (note this is easily overcome by clicking off-on, to restore full output). No, the ED20 isn’t a great thrower or a massively-high-output light – but it is a well-balanced general purpose light. 

One thing I missed on my samples was a memory mode to retain the last level set. But Lumintop informs me that will be coming on the shipping versions. 

Beam pattern is smooth and reasonable for a general purpose light (i.e. reasonably wide spill). I am sure the option to purchase in either a Cool White or Neutral White tint will be appreciated here. :thumbsup:

The ED20 is another strong option to consider in the compact 1x18650/2xCR123A class of lights.

----

ED20 provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## Bass (Aug 19, 2011)

This looks to be a great light. I also have a fondness for compact 18650 lights and love my JB ST, such a stylish light (and still looks fresh / contemporary against lights 2-3 years younger in your line up photo IMO)

You don't see too many 18650 lights of this size any more, so it's nice to see Lumintop doing something a bit different. Impressive runtime and high output, one benefit of a more efficient LED driven at a reasonable level. For a 'back up' light, runtime is important to me.

I'll be checking out a neutral XM-L of this when available. Thanks for the review.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great review.
The light is small but has strong performance.
It's surprise it is smaller than Spark SL6. oo:


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like your typical high quality, professional, well written, well organized, informative selfbuilt review, thanks for the contribution.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 20, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> The light is small but has strong performance. It's surprise it is smaller than Spark SL6. oo:





Bass said:


> This looks to be a great light. I also have a fondness for compact 18650 lights and love my JB ST, such a stylish light (and still looks fresh / contemporary against lights 2-3 years younger in your line up photo IMO)


Yes, the Jet-III ST holds up quite well - I still find it to be a stylish light (even though the Jet-III M always got all the glory ). The ED20 has a bit less bling, but impresses as a solid little light. While compact, it is fairly thick-walled (e.g. it's heavier than the Spark). 



ebow86 said:


> Looks like your typical high quality, professional, well written, well organized, informative selfbuilt review, thanks for the contribution.


Thanks! :wave:


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 22, 2011)

So within 30 minutes of each other I find the ED20 XM-L and Quark 123x2 XM-L are going to be released soon, this is really good news the cylindrical shaped medium size light's are my favorite and it seems like we have been lacking in this area as manufactures figure out how to best incorporate a XM-L in them.

I think this is the first time I've seen a grip ring like that on this type of light and I'm really high on the idea, it seems like it will feel and work great on this light. I love it when a light is well regulated on both 18650 and CR123 just like your runtimes above on the ED20, this light should be really popular and I'm curious what the price will be, I'm guessing around $60 but I wouldn't put it past Lumintop to go a little less.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen a grip ring like that on this type of light and I'm really high on the idea, it seems like it will feel and work great on this light.


Yes, I find it works well. I generally prefer the softer rubber grip rings, as they have more give and are somewhat "grippy". But some may prefer the harder stop of a metal ring. :shrug:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2011)

My bad - there is a strobe mode on the ED20, accessed by simply loosening the head. This triggers the max output fast strobe. Tightening the head returns to constant output modes.






Thed ED20 strobe is a fairly typical fast 9.6 Hz.


----------



## Chadder (Aug 22, 2011)

I found your review by accident on youtube tonight. Great job with that as well! I will keep an eye out for more.


----------



## yizhiren (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great review.:thumbsup:
Could you please take some photo of outdoor use? compare to PD31
Is it a good light for riding?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 3, 2011)

yizhiren said:


> Could you please take some photo of outdoor use? compare to PD31
> Is it a good light for riding?


:welcome:

Sorry, will have to leave to others. The reviews are already an inordinate amount of work, and I don't have the time. To do that properly, you would need to keep re-testing all the control lights repeatedly, under the same specific conditions as the review light. Outdoor conditions vary considerably, and you can't control all the variables needed for proper comparative evaluation if the lights are done at different times. 

As for bike riding, I have done little in the dark, but I woud think the ED20 would do well. I haven't had a PD31 in awhile, but I recall it had a comparable spillbeam width (maybe a little wider) - but dimmer than the ED20. Hotpsot on the XML-based ED20 is broader and more diffused than the PD31 would be. I would think the ED20 would work well, as long as you were planning to shine the light right in front of the bike (and not into the far distance).


----------



## yizhiren (Sep 5, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Sorry, will have to leave to others. The reviews are already an inordinate amount of work, and I don't have the time. To do that properly, you would need to keep re-testing all the control lights repeatedly, under the same specific conditions as the review light. Outdoor conditions vary considerably, and you can't control all the variables needed for proper comparative evaluation if the lights are done at different times.
> 
> As for bike riding, I have done little in the dark, but I woud think the ED20 would do well. I haven't had a PD31 in awhile, but I recall it had a comparable spillbeam width (maybe a little wider) - but dimmer than the ED20. Hotpsot on the XML-based ED20 is broader and more diffused than the PD31 would be. I would think the ED20 would work well, as long as you were planning to shine the light right in front of the bike (and not into the far distance).


 
Thanks so much. I am going to get one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 7, 2011)

When/where is this light available?


----------



## coudu (Sep 23, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Lumintop informs me the shipping versions will have memory to retain the last setting used. I have no information about specific memory timings.



Hi,

I've just recieved my retail version and there is no memory feature, the light defaults to low mode. But it's a great multipurpose pocket light.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Think I'll buy one soon


----------



## enlight (Jan 20, 2012)

oh bummer...a so called "emergency defense" light that comes on in LOW. 
I wish the companies would get a clue and have their lights default to maximum output if they want to call them defense or tactical!

A shame since the ED20 is a great size and shape. Is there any way to override or mod the UI to get it to default to maximum when turned on?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't seem to find a US dealer selling a neutral. Anyone know of one?


----------



## jake25 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phaser I know of one


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 28, 2012)

jake25 said:


> Phaser I know of one



Thanks!


----------



## Partizan302 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am writing to you because COLLECTIONS is in your interest to my flashlights.
Please help me choose the best flashlight for my problems:
1) Riding a bike
2) EDC
3) use in the household and campaigns
Now choose between 2 models T11 and Klarus Lumintop ED20.
For me, it is important that the light was broad.
Thank you for your help.
Ivan Kuchinsky, Ukraine, Crimea.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 9, 2012)

Partizan302 said:


> 1) Riding a bike
> 2) EDC
> 3) use in the household and campaigns
> Now choose between 2 models T11 and Klarus Lumintop ED20.
> For me, it is important that the light was broad.


I would think the ED20 is a good choice for all of the above. It has the broadest beam of the lights you mention, and excellent efficiency.


----------



## Partizan302 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! I am interesting in comparison of Lumintop ED20 and Thrunite TN12?? Which one is made better quality? Which one has the biggest range of luminosity and width of the side illumination?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 11, 2012)

Partizan302 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I am interesting in comparison of Lumintop ED20 and Thrunite TN12?? Which one is made better quality? Which one has the biggest range of luminosity and width of the side illumination?


Both seem well made to me. The TN12 has a narrower spillbeam, but is driven to a higher level on max (with lower runtime to match). See my TN12 review for more info.


----------



## Partizan302 (Mar 27, 2012)

Can I use this flashlight batteries 18 650 without protection against overdischarge?? At what voltage the battery is switched off the flashlight?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 27, 2012)

Partizan302 said:


> Can I use this flashlight batteries 18 650 without protection against overdischarge?? At what voltage the battery is switched off the flashlight?


I am not aware of any flashlight circuit over-discharge protection for Li-ions in this light - you would need to check with Lumintop to confirm. Personally, I recommend the use of protected cells in all lights. 

But in this case, looking at the runtimes, I notice the built-in battery protection circuits were not tripped (i.e. I manually stopped the runs once output at dropped to really low levels). That would suggest you could run unprotected cells to the point that brightness dropped significantly. Personally, I wouldnt want to run cells that low as a matter of course - you are best to frequently recharge your cells to avoid that from happening.


----------



## Partizan302 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Partizan302 (Mar 28, 2012)

Asked for technical support. The answer quoted below:


"Hi Ivan:Many thanks for your email.ED20 will be off if the battery voltage lower than 2.8V, so if you useunprotected cell 18650 will over-discharge protected.If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.Thanks & Best Regards,MikeLumintop Technology Co., LimitedSkype: myday_cnMSN Messanger: [email protected]Mobile: +86-139-22868783WEB: www.lumintop.com "


----------



## bfksc (Apr 18, 2012)

Phaserburn said:


> Can't seem to find a US dealer selling a neutral. Anyone know of one?


Hi, did you manage to get a NW version of the light?
If so, how is the tint?
Also how do you like the light?

Thanks!


----------



## "J" man (Oct 1, 2012)

So I pulled the trigger on the Ed20 in T5 Neutral. It arrived today from hkequipment and immediately failed on me out of the box, brand new. As soon as I entered high mode, the light started to flicker consistantly to varying degrees (not PWM). If I leave it on high for a bit, it seems to get better. I have cleaned all the threads and contact points with 70% rubbing alcohol, and checked to make sure the switch inside the tail cap was screwed in tight. I believe the switch might be faulty, what else could there be? I'm new to flashlights, so I might have overlooked something. 

There is also a very slight movement with the circuit board located in the head. This movement, although very slight, makes me a little uneasy. Is this normal? I hope Selfbuilt still follows up on his older threads. :mecry: Can someone confirm this slight movement with me? Contacting Lumintop regarding these problems, I will post updates to their customer service.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 2, 2012)

"J" man said:


> I believe the switch might be faulty, what else could there be? I'm new to flashlights, so I might have overlooked something.


A common source of "flickering" in any light is circuit failure. You can rule out the tailswitch by making contact across the rear of the battery and the body tube with a blunt piece of metal instead. I would definitely take advantage of the warranty service if you can't fully resolve the issue - it is likely only to get worse over time, not better.


----------



## "J" man (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks SB,

It's a real shame because either than that, I really like the light. The neutral tint is very nice, and I like the feel of the light in your hand with the rubber cigar grip. Knurling is decent, and thread action is smooth. I just read Lumintop's warranty policy and it isn't too good. I have to pay shipping both ways (from Canada to HK, and back) so Lumintop can provide me with the product I should've had to begin with, and switches aren't covered under the warranty :thumbsdow. So the $50 I paid for it might as well be $100, and I have to play the mail back your light to Hong Kong and wait for it game :laughing:. IMO, for a company as new as Lumintop is, they should offer a much better warranty service if they want to make a name for themselves. Although I purchased it from hkequipment, it was through Ebay. I still haven't heard anything back from them for 2 days now. Looks like I'm the only one complaining, so maybe I just got unlucky. After bypassing the switch with a paperclip, I'm confident it's a defective switch. There was still some slight flickering on high output with the bypass, but my hand was a little shaky. Tried very hard not to move the paperclip, but the slightest movement caused it to flicker, and change modes because of the UI. The bypass was still substantially better than the tail cap, so it is probably a defective switch. 

SB, in your Lumintop ED20, did you notice a slight movement with the board in the head. The edge of the circuit board sits snug on one side, but I can move it up and down with my finger (about 1-2mm) on the opposite side edge from where it sits snug. Just wondering if this is normal to the brand, or if this is a tolerance issue? Heck maybe even the cause of the flicker for all I know. :laughing:


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 4, 2012)

"J" man said:


> SB, in your Lumintop ED20, did you notice a slight movement with the board in the head. The edge of the circuit board sits snug on one side, but I can move it up and down with my finger (about 1-2mm) on the opposite side edge from where it sits snug. Just wondering if this is normal to the brand, or if this is a tolerance issue? Heck maybe even the cause of the flicker for all I know. :laughing:


There is no play on the circuit board in the head of my sample (nor would I expect there to be). It may or may not be related to your problem. 

If the switch is the culprit, you could see about just getting a replacement switch - a lot cheaper than shipping the whole light back and forth. Changing a switch is fairly easy, with a pair of snap ring pliers or sturdy tweezers to under the retaining ring on the inside of the tailcap. If you don't hear from the dealer or manufacturer, you could try some of the members on CPFMP who might be able to hook you up with an appropriately sized switch. A number of the discount deal sites also sell parts - you may be able to find something there too (again, if the dealer/manufacturer doesn't come through).


----------

